# Eyebrow Symmetry



## MBenita (Jul 9, 2006)

I've noticed quite a few ladies here who are sporting the best eyebrows I've ever seen _(Aquilah comes to mind first since she was the first pic I viewed)_.

My dilemma is that one eyebrow is straighter than the other and the other eyebrow is more round _(stop laughing)_. In all my pics, the raised eyebrow gives the appearance that I'm impersonating The Rock, the straighter eybrow makes me look mean.

So, short of shaving my eyebrows totally and drawing them on _(that's just a joke)_, what would "The Experts" here advise?


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm glad you asked because I have a similar problem. One of my eyebrows is straight and the other is slightly arched, and they just look odd. Not to mention they are blonde and hard to see in spots. I hate my eyebrows.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 9, 2006)

I have slightly asymmetrical brows too, and I complained about that when I went in to get threaded a long time ago. I was told that most people have asymmetrical brows, and you notice it most on yourself. If you were to try for exactly symmetrical brows it might make the rest of your face look "off", because most people don't have symmetrical faces. But, if they are very different, you might have to leave them alone and let them grow out again, then start over with a reshaping. Hope that helps you out a bit.


----------



## MBenita (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you!

Yeah, I'm in the process of growing them out so I'll live with the "Bush Woman" look for a while...I really only notice the diff in pictures.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

WHOA! How did I get used as an example?! *lmao* Gee, thanks! I appreciate that Benita! How many months ago was it that I had a totally botched looking set of brows and started filling them in? Man, I tell you, I was the biggest brow question-asker for awhile there! Thanks SO much for that!!!

Believe it or not, I have the same thing... I actually just realized I might have an arch after all! BUT, I only see it in one brow! I don't know how to explain my brow drawing as it was called by Kim I believe *lol* Some days (like today) I swear they're not even still, but John swears they are. My right brow is actually slightly thicker, so I have to compensate a little on the left side. I start at the top of the brow, making a small "line" across the brow. Then I fill in the area nearest the bridge of my nose, and just work it all from there. Does that make sense? I use a brow powder, not a pencil. I also don't use a gel to set it or anything. I'm even guilty of falling asleep w/ my makeup on, and my brows still look good in the morning *lol*

Most people are naturally asymmetrical in everything (feet, eyes, hands, breasts, etc.), so I'm sure this is common for all of us. Some of use probably notice it for than others, and we definitely probably notice it more on ourselves than others will on us! I'm a prime example of this on a daily basis! My best recommendation is to let them grow out, pluck only what needs to be plucked as needed, and then have them professionally shaped. I was lucky in that I just needed them to be a little thicker in some areas, and I still deal with sparse areas from where I think I damaged my follicle. Leila has a brow tut that I hear is great, but since it's a video tut, you'll need 800 posts to view it.

I wish you the best of luck on the brows! I can definitely feel the pain! Actually, here's a thread on what I looked like before and during, and maybe an after (although you can see a good after in any of my recent FOTDs). Growing Out Eyebrows... Suggestions? (Post #16)... Leila's got the brow technique hands-down IMHO! She's probably one of your best bets on this one! Hope I helped some though! Oh, and thanks again for the lovely compliment!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 9, 2006)

you can try to fix that by plucking very meticulously. i usually just get so frustrated with mine that i stop plucking them and let them grow out, then get a waxing. if you go to an eyebrow specialist, they can get them the way you want, it's maintaining them that's tricky..at least for me. you might consider brow stencils to get a certain shape. i will have to check out that eyebrow tut!! thanks for telling us aquilah!


----------



## LVA (Jul 9, 2006)

LoL Aquilah - yes .. it was me ... but it's true though .. in all your fotds , your brows are gorgeously done




thx u for going into so much detail. it was realli helpful. and it's true about every1 not being symetrical. 1 of my boobs are bigger than the other one ... hee hee ... and i realli like one of my brows .. but hate the other one ....






and yes .. .Leila does have a realli good brow video tutorial


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* LoL Aquilah - yes .. it was me ... but it's true though .. in all your fotds , your brows are gorgeously done



thx u for going into so much detail. it was realli helpful. and it's true about every1 not being symetrical. 1 of my boobs are bigger than the other one ... hee hee ... and i realli like one of my brows .. but hate the other one ....




and yes .. .Leila does have a realli good brow video tutorial





Thanks sweetie! I try, that's for sure! Never figured I'd get decent at it though! Let alone good! Thanks for the compliments! I hope I helped to some extent


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2006)

I also have the brows assymetrical, but i like them. And as for assymetry, my feet beats the odds: the right one is a size 9/big 8.5 and the left is an 8.


----------



## Much2much41 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just got mine waxed and plucked yesterday. My problem is not only are they short, but one is shorter than the other, so I have to have mine arched to give the "appearance" of length. On top of that, they grow funny, so I have come home from a "professional" doing my brows with half of my brow missing because they didn't observe the growth pattern before they started arching them


----------



## MBenita (Jul 10, 2006)

So I committed to myself on Saturday to just let them grow out for the next few months and then get them done professionally and go from there.

I'm in the *frightful* stage right now because I am also letting my hair grow back after having it cut to about 1/2" last year _(don't ask why, I just did...must've been those fermented grapes or somethin')_.


----------



## yukikureru (Aug 2, 2006)

I have assymetrical brows too and it bothered me so much I changed my hairstyle to cover one of the eyebrows. Haha! But then after seeing some friends with semi permanent and permanent eyebrow tattoos, i guess it's not so bad after all. Because too symmetrical eyebrows made them have a hard and unnatural facial expression. Besides, hardly anyone notices my assymetrical eyebrows except myself!


----------



## monniej (Aug 3, 2006)

i do brows all the time and i've never seen two brows that were exactly the same. this is why i always tweeze rather than wax. it allows for more precision shaping.


----------



## Annia (Aug 4, 2006)

I love this thread! I want to shape my eyebrows too.. but I don't know what would look good and I already have thin eyebrows to begin with.


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Aug 4, 2006)

It's VERY rare that both eyebrows naturally look the same! One eye always has a natural arch. YOU just have to be observent enough to figure out which one it is ( mine is my left ) SO that being said, your only job is to match your other brow up! I'm no expert......... but try to stay within the natural frame of your brows please! I've seen many an eye looking jacked up by trying to make a shape that just ISN'T there!!!!



( i love this guy!)

lmao(

It's VERY rare that both eyebrows naturally look the same! One eye always has a natural arch. YOU just have to be observent enough to figure out which one it is ( mine is my left ) SO that being said, your only job is to match your other brow up! I'm no expert......... but try to stay within the natural frame of your brows please! I've seen many an eye looking jacked up by trying to make a shape that just ISN'T there!!!!



( i love this guy!)

lmao( ever see those eyebrow stencils? lmao! )


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* i do brows all the time and i've never seen two brows that were exactly the same. this is why i always tweeze rather than wax. it allows for more precision shaping.


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MBenita* I've noticed quite a few ladies here who are sporting the best eyebrows I've ever seen _(Aquilah comes to mind first since she was the first pic I viewed)_.
My dilemma is that one eyebrow is straighter than the other and the other eyebrow is more round _(stop laughing)_. In all my pics, the raised eyebrow gives the appearance that I'm impersonating The Rock, the straighter eybrow makes me look mean.

So, short of shaving my eyebrows totally and drawing them on _(that's just a joke)_, what would "The Experts" here advise?

look at my avatar and i think you'll see i have the same kinda thing going on...especially in the inner corners.


----------



## smashing2006 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im the the same my left eye has a much better natural arche and iv tryed on the other side to match up but i havnt been able 2.I have tryed eyebrow stencils but they just seem 2 fake 2 me. Im growing them out at the moment and then getting them done professional.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this thread! I want to shape my eyebrows too.. but I don't know what would look good and I already have thin eyebrows to begin with. I am the same way. I have stencils...?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 30, 2006)

i just use a brow stencil. so they all look the same.


----------



## firesign (Oct 6, 2006)

Great post. Thanks!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I never really thought about most people having different brows. I just thought I had weird brows. I dont notice other people's eyebrows being different unless they are super fake looking and obvious so I am sure other people dont notice mine. One is higher than the other. I just tweeze and trim mine, I dont wax b/c I did it once and the lady made them so thin I wanted to cry. So now I am scared to do it again, lol


----------

